
Microsoft Is Hibernating Its SMB Efforts Because of Covid-19 - cm2187
https://www.thurrott.com/cloud/microsoft-365/234773/microsoft-is-hibernating-its-smb-efforts-because-of-covid-19
======
cm2187
Rationale: _According to the data provided by the memo, Microsoft expects up
to 25 percent of its SMB customers to not survive the pandemic, while those
that will survive will experience negative year-over-year growth._

